# EAP or cruise control not available



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

My car has 10K miles. EAP has worked flawlessly since delivery, including last night.

I got in my car this morning and noticed that it had trouble recognizing the lines. A few minutes later all lines went away and it just shows the car on the left hand side while driving.

No cruise control or EAP. I guess I’ll just add this to the other problems and take it in for service.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FF35 said:


> My car has 10K miles. EAP has worked flawlessly since delivery, including last night.
> 
> I got in my car this morning and noticed that it had trouble recognizing the lines. A few minutes later all lines went away and it just shows the car on the left hand side while driving.
> 
> No cruise control or EAP. I guess I'll just add this to the other problems and take it in for service.


That happened to me driving home last night, but corrected itself within 5 minutes thankfully.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Did it need a reset or it corrected while you were driving?

My car was parked for an hour, came back out and EAP was back to normal for the first 3 mins of the drive. Then I got “navigate on autopilot not available. Contact Tesla if the issue persists” and then a few seconds later got the red hands on the steering wheel. After that it wouldn’t work again.

Maybe it’s just a bug in the new software. I’m on 42.3.


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Same thing happened to me this morning around 4:35am local time. I have about 2,600 miles on the odometer and I'm on v42.4.

In my case there was very light rain which might have caused some problems. But yesterday it was pouring rain at the same time of day and EAP worked flawlessly (same firmware). Maybe misty rain is more troublesome than heavier rain, although visibility was much better today when EAP was having difficulty.

I won't drive again until this afternoon and it should be dry by then so I should know if it was weather-related in my case.

What were the weather conditions for you when it happened?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

simpsonhomer said:


> Same thing happened to me this morning around 4:35am local time. I have about 2,600 miles on the odometer and I'm on v42.4.
> 
> In my case there was very light rain which might have caused some problems. But yesterday it was pouring rain at the same time of day and EAP worked flawlessly (same firmware). Maybe misty rain is more troublesome than heavier rain, although visibility was much better today when EAP was having difficulty.
> 
> ...


In the 10K miles I've driven the car, EAP has always worked no matter what the weather was. While it did have trouble in a downpour, it still tried to work. In this case, no cars show up, no blind spot, no cruise control, no EAP. Nothing.

Since there's at least three of us with the same problem, my guess would be a software problem.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Did it need a reset or it corrected while you were driving?
> 
> My car was parked for an hour, came back out and EAP was back to normal for the first 3 mins of the drive. Then I got "navigate on autopilot not available. Contact Tesla if the issue persists" and then a few seconds later got the red hands on the steering wheel. After that it wouldn't work again.
> 
> Maybe it's just a bug in the new software. I'm on 42.3.


Any possibility some of your sensors are a bit covered in dirt/leaves or the like? Just some ideas. My backup camera keeps magically having a leaf or some other item land perfectly on it... and I don't notice until I'm trying to reverse!

Also, I do believe I've read that some people have had their cars do the whole "recalibrate" thing as if it was new after some firmware updates. Could that have happened? 
I think you're on the right track though, give it the old two thumb + brake pedal salute reset and if it persists, give Tesla 45 minutes of your time on hold. 

Edit: removed question about rain, we posted at the same time and you answered that already. Made me look silly!!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Everything in your post I checked when it stopped working the first time. Even if a sensor is blocked, you’ll get some form of EAP and at the very least cruise control.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Same with me this morning as Simpsonhomer. It was misty here in NJ - at first I noticed my auto highbeams went, autowipers weren't working and then EAP unavailable and I was getting no output of cars around me when looking at the driving window on the lefthand side of the screen. I'll see if it is fixed on my drive home today.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Did it need a reset or it corrected while you were driving?
> 
> My car was parked for an hour, came back out and EAP was back to normal for the first 3 mins of the drive. Then I got "navigate on autopilot not available. Contact Tesla if the issue persists" and then a few seconds later got the red hands on the steering wheel. After that it wouldn't work again.
> 
> Maybe it's just a bug in the new software. I'm on 42.3.


It corrected while driving down the highway. Very odd -- cars disappeared, lane lines disappeared, and no errors on the screen aside from when I attempted to enable autopilot and it warned that it was unavailable.


----------



## synacker (Oct 3, 2018)

This happened to me this morning as well. I noticed the auto-wipers didn't enable, but didn't think anything of it. Once I hit the interstate I realized EAP wouldnt enable and no other cars were being detected. My commute was about 45mins~ and never came back on. I am hoping it will be back to normal when I head home this afternoon. 

Does seem weird that so many of us had this same issue today.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Makes you think there are some amount of software updates happening behind the scenes between the release numbered releases without us being aware....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

synacker said:


> This happened to me this morning as well. I noticed the auto-wipers didn't enable, but didn't think anything of it. Once I hit the interstate I realized EAP wouldnt enable and no other cars were being detected. My commute was about 45mins~ and never came back on. I am hoping it will be back to normal when I head home this afternoon.
> 
> Does seem weird that so many of us had this same issue today.


I had this same behavior when one of my autopilot cameras failed (but that was back on... 36.2 IIRC). But there was also an error message being displayed too about autopilot being unavailable. I forget the exact message.


----------



## His & Hers Tesla (Oct 6, 2018)

This must be a national thing happening right now with select cars. My wife's 3 never had an issue and this morning on her commute to work she was unable to activate autopilot. She did update to the latest version of 9 with navigate on autopilot last night and it's the first time she's driven it since so maybe it needs to calibrate but this didn't happen on my 3 when I got the update a few days ago. Must be an outage happening right now.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Daniel Ruiz said:


> This must be a national thing happening right now with select cars. My wife's 3 never had an issue and this morning on her commute to work she was unable to activate autopilot. She did update to the latest version of 9 with navigate on autopilot last night and it's the first time she's driven it since so maybe it needs to calibrate but this didn't happen on my 3 when I got the update a few days ago. Must be an outage happening right now.


There shouldn't be an outage. LTE or WiFi isn't required for EAP to operate.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Same issue here


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Same thing happened to me this morning; reboot didn't help. Also seeing the same thing reported on the Facebook group.


----------



## Bob Lindabury (Apr 7, 2017)

I have the exact same issue this morning. Here in NJ. Worked fine last night on the same roads. This morning I couldn't enable it on any road. I even stopped, got out and cleaned all cameras and radar areas with a towel and still nothing.

No TACC/EAP or Navigate on Autopilot. I'm running 2018.42.3. Auto-wipers also do not work.

If it's nationwide, I'm thinking it might be a "Phone Home" Tesla server issue. Just a guess.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

I tried to call customer service but the wait time just to talk to someone is greater than 30 mins. F’ that.

I hate having to get any kind of service by Tesla. While they do resolve the issues, by far they’re the worst manufacturer to initially get problems resolved. They still need to correct this and no they don’t get a pass just because they’re Tesla.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

I guess this is just something you have to accept when a car updates OTA. Regressions are possible. It’s like a marriage, you take the good with the bad.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FF35 said:


> I guess this is just something you have to accept when a car updates OTA. Regressions are possible. It's like a marriage, you take the good with the bad.


and the greatness of the great makes up for the occasional inconvenience of the bad.


----------



## Bob Lindabury (Apr 7, 2017)

I've gotten too used to EAP. I found out today that steering your car is overrated. LOL! Also worrying about the distance between vehicles. ;-) A morning commute through traffic is just so much better with EAP. Yesterday I did the exact same route using Navigate on Autopilot and it worked flawlessly. Today, fail. But like MelindaV says, you need to take the good with the bad for cutting edge.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll add my "Me Too" for the record...and yeah, I'll second @Bob Lindabury , driving without AP, even on a tiny little commute like I have, is really a hassle! Tesla, you've ruined all other cars for me (which I'm okay with!)


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

There’s a simple solution here. Tesla at a minimum should be more proactive in how the communicate. A simple text or email acknowledging the issue and next steps is all that is needed. 
I look at this like being with Tesla is signing up as a perpetual beta tester. I can live with bugs. You want communication


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tony V said:


> There's a simple solution here. Tesla at a minimum should be more proactive in how the communicate. A simple text or email acknowledging the issue and next steps is all that is needed.
> I look at this like being with Tesla is signing up as a perpetual beta tester. I can live with bugs. You want communication


there is a negative effect to communicating things at times. IE there is an issue that impacts 5% of your customers, so you are going to send out a notice to 100% of your customers and have the 5% happy to see the acknowledgment but 95% of people upset and looking for issues that do not exist on their end.
if it were a safety issue, it would be communicated as a recall. Tesla has proven to be much more pro-active with recalls than the average automaker.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tony V said:


> There's a simple solution here. Tesla at a minimum should be more proactive in how the communicate. A simple text or email acknowledging the issue and next steps is all that is needed.


The popup that appears on your car's screen that says "Cruise not available" is the issue acknowledgement.
They could add "Contact your local Service Center" as the next step.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Same problem. EAP, Surround View, Auto high beams, and auto wipers all were no working when I started my drive today. Everything except auto wipers came back in about 10 minutes. Auto wipers are still not working.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Post on Facebook says:

"PSA: There is currently a global server outage with EAP. Started about 2 hours ago"

(Posted shortly after 10 am EST)


----------



## Meg (Dec 20, 2016)

I have no radar, no cruise control, no autopilot. Michael at TESLA said the engineers are working on it with NO ETA of fix.


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

I faced the same issue this morning. Bad rainy day for this to break


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Mine had same problem this morning. It fixed itself after my trip


----------



## Varkias (Sep 26, 2017)

I, too, experienced this problem this morning.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...0-2018-42-3-eb373a-11-1-2018.9546/post-171308


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

I got this in the morning. Reached work and charged for couple of hour. Everything was fine after that.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've seen other reports that there were issues at Tesla. Big news to me that the car can't use EAP/TACC, etc without a connection to the mothership. Something still seems fishy here.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

This is just bizarre, especially the part about a Tesla server outage having any effect whatsoever on Autopilot's behavior. Is supplemental map data being streamed over the air now, and Autopilot cannot function without it? That would strike me as a design flaw, if true.

FWIW, I'm on 42.3, was on the road at 10:45am this morning, and had no issues using Autosteer or TACC. Granted, I only used them for a total of about 5 minutes.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

GDN said:


> I've seen other reports that there were issues at Tesla. Big news to me that the car can't use EAP/TACC, etc without a connection to the mothership.


There's no news here. I've used EAP where there's no cell or wifi coverage.


----------



## Baymax (Aug 31, 2018)

Tony V said:


> There's a simple solution here. Tesla at a minimum should be more proactive in how the communicate. A simple text or email acknowledging the issue and next steps is all that is needed.
> I look at this like being with Tesla is signing up as a perpetual beta tester. I can live with bugs. You want communication


This is my biggest issue with any of these problems. COMMUNICATION! The app has "inbox". Seems like a great way to keep your customers apprised.


----------



## Tesla Patel (Feb 19, 2018)

FF35 said:


> In the 10K miles I've driven the car, EAP has always worked no matter what the weather was. While it did have trouble in a downpour, it still tried to work. In this case, no cars show up, no blind spot, no cruise control, no EAP. Nothing.
> 
> Since there's at least three of us with the same problem, my guess would be a software problem.


This happened to me today. Not sure if their system was down. I am on 42.3.
It automatically all came back after 15 mins or so.


----------



## Bob Lindabury (Apr 7, 2017)

All my functionality has returned. I was busy working so I couldn't check it until noonish Eastern time. All is working fine once again now.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

My functionality returned on the way to lunch, and then was gone again on the way back. Sheesh!


----------



## usmcddv (Oct 24, 2018)

Count me among the afflicted. 5 days with the car, just happened this morning. Dual scroll reboot, car power down and factory reset, no fix. Still down as of 1pm. Called TESLA, after 30 minutes acknowledged they understand that its a"system-wide issue", a software-based firmware bug, (better than hardware SC visit I guess). They pushed "at least 42.4, maybe 42.5" \ which should fix the issue. Needs wifi (at home) to check. Will post later today.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

usmcddv said:


> Count me among the afflicted. 5 days with the car, just happened this morning. Dual scroll reboot, car power down and factory reset, no fix. Still down as of 1pm. Called TESLA, after 30 minutes acknowledged they understand that its a"system-wide issue", a software-based firmware bug, (better than hardware SC visit I guess). They pushed "at least 42.4, maybe 42.5" \ which should fix the issue.


People with 42.4 have the issue so it would have to be something higher than that.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

FF35 said:


> People with 42.4 have the issue so it would have to be something higher than that.


Roger that - I am on 42.4 and have the issue.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

It’s times like these where I wish we were able to downgrade.


----------



## JonSt (Jul 15, 2018)

The issues started last night around 11:30pm when I was driving home from work. I'm on 42.4 and haven't had any issues till now. The wipers didn't kick on and when I click on Home, NoA didn't appear which I thought was was odd. When I got onto the interstate there was no AP or cruise control. I found the lack of cruise control very odd. This morning AP worked on a two-lane road on my way to vote. When I got back in my car 15 minutes later, no AP, NoA or cruise control again. I also noticed my auto headlights were staying on and not kicking off in the daylight.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

twm01 said:


> Post on Facebook says:
> 
> "PSA: There is currently a global server outage with EAP. Started about 2 hours ago"
> 
> (Posted shortly after 10 am EST)


who was that posted by?


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

What a pain. My commute is long and I actually had to fully drive the car today. I am surprised Tesla or Elon have not made a public statement on this yet. Ugh.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thunder7ga said:


> What a pain. My commute is long and I actually had to fully drive the car today. I am surprised Tesla or Elon have not made a public statement on this yet. Ugh.


I feel your pain. My commute was an hour and 30 minutes today. It was raining and tons of traffic. Had to drive, auto wipers weren't working, auto headlight kept acting funcky and turning on and off, auto screen brightness wasn't working so I was blinded by my screen the entire time. Car also said it was navigating offline so I had no traffic info. Let's hope it is fixed by tomorrow...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FF35 said:


> It's times like these where I wish we were able to downgrade.


I'm still on 39.7, we can trade.


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> who was that posted by?


Posted by user Justin Menapace in the Tesla Model 3 Facebook group.


----------



## usmcddv (Oct 24, 2018)

twm01 said:


> Posted by user Justin Menapace in the Tesla Model 3 Facebook group.


I can't find the Facebook group. I find 2 model 3 groups, but none with recent posts. Would be a good resource.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

twm01 said:


> Posted by user Justin Menapace in the Tesla Model 3 Facebook group.


Is he someone from Tesla? just an owner? where is the actual information coming from?


----------



## twm01 (Jul 30, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Is he someone from Tesla? just an owner? where is the actual information coming from?


I have no way of knowing who he is or where he got his information. I was just passing it along.


----------



## usmcddv (Oct 24, 2018)

Was "updated" to 42.2.1 . However, it looks good. All seems to be working.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep.... All is back up and running...... Seems that there was a server issue @ Tesla.... Appears everyone who lost NOA/EAP etc. are all back up..


----------

